# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الانتر يحقق أول بطولة مع مورينهو

## The Gentle Man

تمكن نادي الانتر من إحراز أول بطولة ودية له مع المدر بالجديد مورينهو ، حيث التقى فريق بنفيكيا البرتغالي على كأس يوزيبيو، انتهى المباراة بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين ، وكان تركيز مورينهو واضح على الدفاع وعدم دخول أي أهداف ،ولكن المشكلة تمثلت في العقم الهجومي لفريق الانتر الذي يعاني من الإصابات ، بعد ذلك ذهبت المباراة إلى ركلات الترجيح التي ابتسمت للإنتر وانتهت بخمسة مقابل أربع ركلات

----------


## العالي عالي

مورينهو مدرب كبير وسوف يحقق نتائج رائعة

----------

